# Shelby Flying Cloud Restoration



## TXClassics (Jan 8, 2017)

I picked this up last fall at a swap meet here in TX. It's a 1934-1935 Shelby Flying Cloud 26" Men's Bike. Pretty complete, there are few spots where the frame has been welded on, but I can fix those. 




 
Only pic I have at the moment, going to pull it out of storage tomorrow to start the restoration...

Big question I have is how rare is this head badge:



Anyone have any info on this one versus the more typical one depicting a ship?

That's the only image on Google I can find that matches the badge on the bike. which is pretty worn and should really be replaced or restored. If anyone knows where to find a really nice one like this I'd be a cash buyer.

Plans are to do a period-correct restoration, I know the bike probably isn't worth much restored, I just would love to have an awesome pre-war bike to show off. 

~Peter


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 8, 2017)

I'd say that is a pretty scarce badge. I've personally never seen it before. To restore that bike will probably be double what it is worth when you are done. Not trying to discourage you but chrome plating is outrageous these days and a correct factory paint job, cad plating, seat restoration, etc... is going to be expensive. Good luck regardless. V/r Shawn


----------



## TXClassics (Jan 8, 2017)

Shawn, you got that right. It's a pretty rare bike to source parts for, and I know chroming costs would alone exceed the value of the bike... I'm just at a point where I want to get back into the bicycle hobby, and looking at which of my bikes is the best starting point. :/

~Peter


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 9, 2017)

Actually the bike itself isn't that rare and parts-guard? shouldn't be a real problem. If you want a really nice looking bike it would probably be cheaper to either buy a nice original or a bike that has already been restored. V/r Shawn


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jan 9, 2017)

The headbadge is a early version of the "Flying Cloud" badge - not as common as the later style - very cool though & one of my favorites for a Shelby

As for the bike itself - Many versions of that bicycle were produced - the light & bars are not correct - fenders probably not either & it looks like it has a regular pitch chain with a skip tooth sprocket since the wheelset looks to be mis-matched - but it is still a great comfortable bicycle to ride - restoration is not my thing since the cost will exceed the overall value - I always suggest to purchase a bicycle as complete as you want it - condition and all - since the parts that are missing are usually the money parts - common parts to make it a rider are easily found on here or ebay online - just pay attention to the shipping costs - maybe one seller has a few items that can be combined to save on the shipping - patience is the real key  

So I would suggest to grease it up - find a comfortable seat or get a new top for the one on it restored ( not usually cheap - but worth the money if you're going to ride it ) - air up the tires & ride it until you find another that catches your eye -

Ride Vintage - Frank


----------



## blasterracing (Jan 10, 2017)

Peter:
     That badge is one you don't see all that often.  Pretty cool in my opinion.  Only restore the bike if you want to enjoy it yourself.  You will never get your money back out of it.  Paintwork and chrome is extremely expensive anymore.  I personally love restored bikes, but I only restore them to enjoy and not to make a profit from.  I love fresh chrome and paint!!!!  Just my opinion though. 

Tim Newmeyer
Shelby, Ohio


----------



## azbug-i (Jan 15, 2017)

Wonderful bike and i amazing badge too


----------



## ranman (Jan 16, 2017)

Very, very nice. Have you considered trying to bring existing paint back? I mean if there is any - hard to tell from the pic. Good ole oxylic (sp - wood bleach bath) might bring back some of the original paint. If there is no paint left I really like wiping crusties down with boiled linseed oil. That bike is a head turner for sure! If it were mine I would redo the seat, get a skip tooth chain, clean it grease it and ride it! Maybe keep an eye open for the correct bars etc at swap meets. At any rate the good thing about it is that it is your bike and you can do whatever you want!


----------



## Wards Guy.. (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## Wards Guy.. (Feb 27, 2017)

That badges really different, this is on my flying cloud Camelback.


----------

